# Fighter Look Alike's



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

we had this thread on another site i post on awhile back, and it was pretty funny to see what everyone came up with. so i fugured why not do it again. im bored at work..urijah and luke skywalker


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> we had this thread on another site i post on awhile back, and it was pretty funny to see what everyone came up with. so i fugured why not do it again. im bored at work..urijah and luke skywalker


haha, an oldy post but a good one .. sorry I don't have pics but at least I can name a few Dana White = Dr. Evil, Jim Carrey = Rich Franklin (obviously), Ken Florian = Ben Stiller


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

the obvious..


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Ya I've always thought Kenny Florian looked like Ben Stiller. Everyone agrees with Rich Franklin looking like Jim Carrey, and it's so true :laugh:.



Matt Lindland looks like the snow plow guy from Snow Day.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i couldnt really find a good pic of lytle but i think him colin farrell look alot alike


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva and Panthro from Thundercats
























this one had me crackin up, man he is one goofy lookin mother****er


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Don Frye - Tom Selleck


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

The one that sticks out the most to me is Stiller and Kenflo. Never saw the resemblence between Franklin and Carey it is pretty uncanny


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kurt Angle kinda looks like Wandy a bit. But its not a very good example


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

(donny barley pro skater)


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> (donny barley pro skater)


wow that one is very close. they look like twins almost


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Conor.M said:


>


:laugh: u r repped


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

these threads are always so funny, good one conner


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

j.farrell said:


>




Buffalo Bill and Randy Couture...WTF?! Hahahahahahaha, that's freakin' hilarious! :laugh:.


Donny Barley and Georges St. Pierre look VERY similiar. It's scary like cabby said, they look like twins.

Don Frye and Tom Selleck is freakin' hilarious as well.


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Conor.M said:


>




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES! 


Wow, oh my God, that's a good one Conor.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Everybody rep Conor


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

cabby said:


> Everybody rep Conor




I repped you, lol, I always do.



Good finds by Conor. cabby, you should post your picture here, honestly you look exactly like Mauricio "Shogun" Rua.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> I repped you, lol, I always do.
> 
> 
> 
> Good finds by Conor. cabby, you should post your picture here, honestly you look exactly like Mauricio "Shogun" Rua.


haha what no i dont here they are anyways


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## spamloverman (Oct 31, 2006)

What about Pedro Rizzo and Fred Flintstone?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

burt, luke cummo, and judd nelson.


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> Wanderlei Silva and Panthro from Thundercats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump this


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Conor.M said:


>




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:! A cabbage patch doll and Josh Koscheck, hilarious.


Aww, come on cabby, you do! 



















. Just kiddin' around. There's sort of a similiarity though.


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Charlie "Darkness" Murphy


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

they are from the same city..lmao


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

some retarded kid


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

evan tanner, my man ron burgandy


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

j.farrell said:


>



Haha, cabby and Denis Kang actually look alike now that someones brought it up. That's awesome! cabby looks like Mauricio "Shogun" Rua and Denis Kang. Two very good fighters and a very cool and good poster :thumbsup:.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Thread starter must have seen my post in the PYP Discussion Thread:



TREY B. said:


> cabby = Shogun Rua's LONG, LOST son? Hmmm...
> 
> :dunno:


I don't know if I look like any fighters. :dunno: 

I'll leave that up to you guys to decide. 

I'm sure you can all imagine/come up with the person people think I resemble though...


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> evan tanner, my man ron burgandy





:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:! 


Hahahahahahaha! Never thought of that and it's definitely true especially with Evan Tanner's new look. Rep added to you, j.farrell.


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

o this gave me a good laugh

lmfao


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The other night, after TUF 4 Finale...I was at a bar with my girlfriend, and some random dude came up to me and told me I look like Joe Riggs. Hmmm....

What do you guys think? Do I look like him - or any other fighter for that matter??

I'm used to people telling me I look like a certain musician. I get it at least, once a day at school, work, the gym, etc.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> The other night, after TUF 4 Finale...I was at a bar with my girlfriend, and some random dude came up to me and told me I look like Joe Riggs. Hmmm....
> 
> What do you guys think? Do I look like him - or any other fighter for that matter??
> 
> I'm used to people telling me I look like a certain musician. I get it at least, once a day at school, work, the gym, etc.



Would that certain musician be Eminem? Haha, I've always thought you looked like him atleast. You sort of look like Joe Riggs.


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Joe Son









random task from Austin powers


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> Joe Son
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, you know that is Joe Son in Austin Powers, right?


Ken Shamrock and Al Bundy is funny as well. They do look alike.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Conor.M said:


>


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
LOL Big Time :laugh: :laugh: :cheeky4: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

man I always though that Ken Shamrock would make a badass Kratos if they ever made a God of War movie, same face and everything...Idk how is acting would be


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Dude, you know that is Joe Son in Austin Powers, right?
> 
> 
> Ken Shamrock and Al Bundy is funny as well. They do look alike.



holy shit dude i thought u were being sarcastic but ur not i just looked it up man, hahaha thats crazy its really him, only thing I remember about him fighting is taking consecutive shots in the nuts by Hackney at UFC 4


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> holy shit dude i thought u were being sarcastic but ur not i just looked it up man, hahaha thats crazy its really him, only thing I remember about him fighting is taking consecutive shots in the nuts by Hackney at UFC 4



Haha, that's all anyone remembers about Joe Son getting punched in the nuts so many times by Keith Hackney. Hilarious fight :laugh:.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Tony Cox (from Bad Santa, Me Myself & Irene, Friday)







Gideon Ray


----------



## spamloverman (Oct 31, 2006)

OK! OK! OK!

How about Tim Sylvia and the Charmin daddy bear? (sorry, I just couldn't resist a poo joke)


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Cha-cha-cha! Charmin!*



spamloverman said:


> OK! OK! OK!
> 
> How about Tim Sylvia and the Charmin daddy bear? (sorry, I just couldn't resist a poo joke)


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

oh Shit............to Funny..........


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

View attachment RICH.bmp


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

View attachment RICH.bmp


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Haha this thread is fricken great guys I love all the comparisons. Didn't know that really was Jo Son in Austin Powers. Fricken Great


----------



## spamloverman (Oct 31, 2006)

Diego Sanchez & Mario Lopez!!!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

j.farrell said:


>


haha i have a diff. picture that resembles him a little better. haha


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> Don Frye - Tom Selleck



You mean: Magnum P.Frye


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Conor.M said:
 

> some retarded kid


hahaha :laugh:


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

^Link works


----------



## warlogy (Oct 15, 2006)

wow are mark and matt twins?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

warlogy said:


> wow are mark and matt twins?


Yessum. Mark fought in the UFC once or twice. He is always in his corner.


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

the heads match


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

......in those 2 pics at least


----------



## spamloverman (Oct 31, 2006)

How about Evan Tanner (I wish I could find a pic of him without the toque) & Nick Nolte? If you've seen the fight with Evan and David Terrell, after the beat down, ET gets up in victory and looks exactly like the Nolte shot.


----------



## spamloverman (Oct 31, 2006)

Kevin Randelman & Eve


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

how about sherk and Zach Thomas (MLB of Dolphins)? Dont feel like looking for pics.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

hahahah farva


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

funny shit.....laughed so hard this morning........great stuff


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Farva!!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


>




hahahahaha yes


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

****IN FARVA! LMAO Hell Yeah!!!!:laugh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Farva is much cooler though!




Hahaaha I got you good you ****er!

Team TimRod!


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Gomi







Pokemon kid


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It's either Zulu or Yarborough...I can't tell


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Haha why would that dude waste his time fighting. If your that big your just gonna suck


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Tito ortiz and kurt angle?

thats what my buddy thinks atleast lol 


I know theres alot more but cant think of any.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

cabby said:


> Haha why would that dude waste his time fighting. If your that big your just gonna suck


well chances are its gonna be pretty tough for anyone to take him down hahaha i guess he has that advantage.....how does he fit INTO the octagon?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> well chances are its gonna be pretty tough for anyone to take him down hahaha i guess he has that advantage.....how does he fit INTO the octagon?


:laugh:


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> well chances are its gonna be pretty tough for anyone to take him down hahaha i guess he has that advantage.....how does he fit INTO the octagon?


they drop him in by crain. its a serious procedure


----------



## benefactor (Oct 15, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Tito ortiz and kurt angle?
> 
> thats what my buddy thinks atleast lol
> 
> ...


The Silva comparison is closer IMO....


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

For sure. I always thought they looked alike Ever since I saw Silva.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> well chances are its gonna be pretty tough for anyone to take him down hahaha i guess he has that advantage.....how does he fit INTO the octagon?


probably chews his way in


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

they pour hot sauce on the cage walls and he just devours it like it was nothing


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

^Nice one lol :laugh:


----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## arctekjim (Jul 23, 2006)

ben stiller and ken flo


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Yves Edwards and Dave Chappelle*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Dave Foley and Alex Karalexis??*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*:thumbsup: This is a funny thread. Good job people. *


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sean Sherk vs. Sean William Scott


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I couldn't find this thread because I thought it would be in the Lounge, grrrrrr

If he had a full on beard he'd look a lot like him


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LMAO ^^ :laugh:


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

=


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

There are so many good posts in this thread, but I'm not sure which is my favorite so far.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike Brown










Lyle Lovitt













Kit Cope










Richard Tyson


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I couldn't find this thread because I thought it would be in the Lounge, grrrrrr
> 
> If he had a full on beard he'd look a lot like him


Very nice They do kinda look alike, just for the fact its ND your gettin repped


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Dana/Kevin Spacey


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Forrest Griffin and Ron Howard


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Dana and Dr. Evil:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

:laugh: hahaha one miwwwWWLLLLion dollahs


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

man i love the colours of monson's left sleeve.


----------



## k doggy dog (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

cabby said:


> Very nice They do kinda look alike, just for the fact its ND your gettin repped



 thanks


----------



## benefactor (Oct 15, 2006)

Noticed this one today during the football game.

Jon Kitna










Michael Bisping









Not exact but pretty close.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

^^ Nah that's a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

ha ha ha all good pics lol. How bout if peopel post their own photos n people try to find look a likes, that might b good


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

^^omfg ROFLMFAO
they sure look the same LOL


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

oh man thats great


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


>


O MAN:laugh: Not a good look


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i wish i could have found a better pic of ninja. there arent many pics of him floating around. anyway, dont know why i didnt see it before. i noticed the other day when i was watching click and i was like man i gotta bring back the thread. but you guys already did, thats some funny shit.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

benefactor said:


> Noticed this one today during the football game.
> 
> Jon Kitna
> 
> ...


yeah thats he plays for miami right?? i notice that too.


----------



## benefactor (Oct 15, 2006)

Is that one of Diego a photoshop? If not then thats some of the gayest crap Ive ever seen. Look how he has is crotch all pressed up against him. :shudders:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Attachmemt didnt work


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

What the hell is wrong with Diego? man :laugh:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


>



this is the best look a like ever


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> yeah thats he plays for miami right?? i notice that too.


Hes the quarterback for Detroit. I always thought he looked British, but never thought about Bisping.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> Don Frye - Tom Selleck


:laugh:


----------



## The_Face (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.teamdoctors.org/english/images/arlovski009_1.jpg
http://d21c.com/AnnesPlace/Hal/Werewolf.gif


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

heres a better pic.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

jesse danger said:


> :laugh:


That's definitley a good one. The Tim Sylvia one is pretty good too:laugh:


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

the belt must be destroyed


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

Tank in his streetfighting days


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

*LATEST NEWS!* Kenny Florian and Sean Sherk have mystery child currently owned by ZUFFA Inc while the parents dispute custody and child support issues.











*"IT'S NOT MINE!"* shouts an upset Kenny Florian at a preliminary Child Support Hearing in Dover, Massachusetts










_"I just can't do this anymore"_ Sean Sherk angrily whispers as he fights back his tears.











"I just want my family back" cries their beautiful son as he pleads to the judge not to take Kenny to jail.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

^^^^Hahahhhahahaha:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bahahahahahahahah


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

This thread IS awesome.

I had to add my own...


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

evzbc said:


> This thread IS awesome.
> 
> I had to add my own...


Good ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

the Phil Baroni/George Michael one is hilarious, "wake me up!! evan tanner don't go go"


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Frye & Takayama









Ground Beef.











Couldn't find a good picture of Frye and/or Takayama.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

shinoda joslin


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL 
IM probably the only one who sees the resemblance, I think its only these 2 pictures tho


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

derekaa said:


> LOL
> IM probably the only one who sees the resemblance, I think its only these 2 pictures tho


It's Big John's son


----------

